
A Proposal for Explainable Machine Learning - ooblahman
https://www.notion.so/Explainable-AI-Sparse-Representations-and-Signals-fedf1522aff4415d8f156e1f94bb80c5
======
ooblahman
We talk a lot about neural networks and whether they can beat the latest
benchmark.

Something we don't talk about as much: what are they learning? How do we
decompose their predictions? Are they reasoning?

I've spent a month pulling out some stuff we've swept under the rug as a
community and drafted a proposal for constructing explainable AI using ideas
from sparse coding.

Would love y'all's comments.

------
forgotmypw
I haven't looked inside, but this page exhibits some quirky behavior that
points to a janky structure. It is blank with JS disabled. When I enabled JS,
the entire page was treated as a control that can accept input by my browser
(clicking anywhere on the page put it into insert mode, something that usually
only happens with textboxes.)

